# East Snowfields, Mt. Washington, NH - 5/21/2012



## snowmonster (May 22, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: *5/21/2012

*Resort or Ski Area: *East Snowfields, Mt. Washington, NH

*Conditions: *Sunny bluebird; Cool temps in the 50s; Breezy; Winds at 25-30 mph; Corn snow

*Trip Report: *As far as I'm concerned, this season is not yet over.

I brought along 2 friends who had never skied Tux before. We had two options: a) hike in and do one to two runs on Left Gully; or b) take the slacker route and drive up the Auto Road to yo-yo the East Snowfields. The prospect of making more turns won out on this gorgeous day and we drove up Otto. After poking around the summit and taking photos, we headed down for some skiing.

The snowfields were a short hike over from the pull-out parking lot after the 7.5 mile mark. There were 4 people in there when we started skiing at around 11 am. The snow was nicely corning up and there small bumps along the way. No icy patches and delightfully smooth and soft. The patch of snow we skied on was probably as wide as the length of one and a half basketball courts and had a vert of probably 200-300 yards (I'm lousy at distances so this is probably inaccurate). The initial section of about 150 yardscurves to skiers' left and the final pitch goes on for another 100 yards. It was great game trying to get as many turns in. The bootpack was nicely set with short easy steps.

A couple of skiers joined us for the afternoon session as the winds died down a bit. We went for about 6 or 7 runs then called it an afternoon at around 2. On the drive down, we stopped to take photos of the Great Gulf. I could see that there was snow in Airplane and Turkey Chute at the ridgeline but could not see how far it stretched down. Could be promising but no guarantees. The "Beach" looks good too. 

We headed back to Pinkham Notch then went for the second leg of the adventure -- a hike up to Hojo's. At Hojo's, we peaked into the Ravine. Looks like LG and Chute are still skiable. I'm hoping for a decent amount of vert in Sluice in June to stretch out this season one day more. It's been a crummy season, I know, but, from my perspective, it's the season that refuses to end. Get out there and get it if you still can!

Looking down the snowfields:






Mid-run:









Looking up from the bottom of the snowfields:





On the bootpack to the clouds:





Tux regulars up for an afternoon session:





Some snow on Airplane and Turkey Chute:





The skiable patch of the snowfields as seen from the Tuckerman Ravine Trail:





A view of Tux from HoJo's:


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2012)

Great pics! Glad to see you get to take your season to the very end. 

Pretty epic if you can get out there again considering the year! 

Did you witness any of the rescue operation for that guy that fell into the crevasse?  .. RIP


----------



## snowmonster (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, Nick. We're getting to the bitter end, aren't we? The clock is ticking and pretty soon there will be no snow even in Tux. Gotta get them while they're there!

I think the recovery was done on Sunday and I was up a day later.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2012)

Nice.  This is near where we were in 2010, yes?


----------



## snowmonster (May 22, 2012)

Yes, sir! Same conditions but smaller snowfield.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2012)

Way to get at it!


----------



## skiahman (May 22, 2012)

Nice stoke to temper the other top Tux story of the day.


----------



## snoseek (May 22, 2012)

I should have gotten in on this I think. The thing is I got this fancy new bike the day before and needed to ride the shit out of it. I'm sorta in MTB mode right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2012)

This makes me feel 50 f cooler.  I had to do evidence testing/inspection in the Utah desert today.  It was toasty....


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2012)

Keeping the stoke alive...:beer:


----------



## snowmonster (May 23, 2012)

skiahman said:


> Nice stoke to temper the other top Tux story of the day.



Well, at least they found his body. Closure for the family.



snoseek said:


> I should have gotten in on this I think. The thing is I got this fancy new bike the day before and needed to ride the shit out of it. I'm sorta in MTB mode right now.



Glad you're enjoying the new toy! You should have joined us. It would have been the same crew as on SR closing day last month. Has it actually been a month since then? Wow!



thetrailboss said:


> This makes me feel 50 f cooler.  I had to do evidence testing/inspection in the Utah desert today.  It was toasty....



What the hell were you doing in the desert? You weren't testing nuclear bombs out there, were you?



steamboat1 said:


> Keeping the stoke alive...:beer:



Not quite desperation skiing but getting close. Man, it was a great time up there. Totally relaxed, soaking up the sun and carving some nice soft turns. That's the life!


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2012)

At this stage I don't even look at it as skiing. I like to think of it more as a nice hike in the mountains and the skiing is just a nice topping for the end of a good day. Well done,


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> What the hell were you doing in the desert? You weren't testing nuclear bombs out there, were you?



:lol:  Not quite!  At the storage area for a piece of evidence (fireplace assembly) that is "stored" out there.  I use the term "stored" loosely.  

And the highlight of the trip was the deposition today where we learned that a witness in our case resides in *Colorado City*.  We decided that if we have to depose him we will ask that he come to St. George (and that he is free to bring whatever number of wives he wants).


----------



## snowmonster (May 24, 2012)

^ Ah, so you had to go to a junkpile in the desert, huh?

I'm thinking of heading out for one more ski day...


----------



## Breeze (May 24, 2012)

C'mon up, snowmonster.  Its not  going to last   long, this  weekend may be your last  chance.  there were a few  who went  for it  today.  I'm sure there will be some adventurers this weekend!  You know,  even if it devolves to a snowball fight, there will be some grills and coolers,  some  folks to chill with, and it looks like some  sunshine  on Sat and Sunday.   You know you want  to!  

Oh  wait, was that you  I saw today?  



Breeze


----------



## snowmonster (May 25, 2012)

^ Unfortunately, no. I was in the office yesterday.=( I have to work at some point to support my addiction. I can't make it up for Memorial Day, Breeze. If you're up there, make some turns for me -- and for the men and women (like the 10th Mountain Division) for whom we celebrate that day!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Unfortunately, no. I was in the office yesterday.=( I have to work at some point to support my addiction. I can't make it up for Memorial Day, Breeze. If you're up there, make some turns for me -- and for the men and women (like the 10th Mountain Division) for whom we celebrate that day!


 great post especially about men and women who give everything to.


----------



## snowmonster (May 25, 2012)

^ Thanks, Scotty. We have to remember the reason for the holiday, right?

It's part of Slackfest tradition to hold the 10th Mountain Division memorial slalom on this day. I never noticed that there was a plaque honoring the 10th on the Mt. Washington summit so this race is especially appropriate.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Thanks, Scotty. We have to remember the reason for the holiday, right?
> 
> It's part of Slackfest tradition to hold the 10th Mountain Division memorial slalom on this day. I never noticed that there was a plaque honoring the 10th on the Mt. Washington summit so this race is especially appropriate.



Absolutely and i say again thanks to every one who serves we all owe you and your family so much.


----------

